# [NL] Massenbeschwerden gegen Celldorado und Blinck



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2009)

Man kennt die Firmen auch hierzulande (--> Forensuche, Google): Celldorado und Blinck.

PAROOL: MEDIA - Klachten tegen sms-abonnementsdiensten



> DEN HAAG - De Consumentenbond heeft bij de Reclame Code Commissie (RCC) klachten ingediend tegen drie aanbieders van sms-abonnementsdiensten. Het betreft Celldorado, Artiq Mobile en D2 Mobile.
> 
> De bond ontving ruim driehonderd klachten over sms-diensten. De schade voor consumenten kan volgens de bond duizenden euro's bedragen. Een klacht tegen aanbieder Celldorado en Artiq Mobile betreft de reclame voor 'fun applicatie' Friend Tracker. Deze suggereert volgens de Consumentenbond ten onrechte dat je iemand via zijn mobiele telefoon kunt opsporen. Ook wordt in de reclame het woord 'gratis' ten onrechte gebruikt.


Wegen ähnlicher Abzocken gibt es in Griechenland derzeit eine Polizeiuntersuchung (link). In Deutschland dagegen lässt man Gauner und Abzocker ungeschoren davon kommen (vor allem in und um Hannover).


----------

